# Artikel auf ZDNet



## Heiko (8 Januar 2004)

Auch ZDNet hats schon gemerkt:
http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39118753,00.htm?h

*Telkos rechnen weiter illegale Dialer ab
Verbraucherschützer: Nach wie vor Inkasso für dubiose Anbieter*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2004)

*Einen ähnlichen Bericht gibt es bei Heise*

Auch Heise berichtet zum gleichen Thema:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-08.01.04-005/


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Telkos rechnen weiter illegale Dialer ab
> Verbraucherschützer: Nach wie vor Inkasso für dubiose Anbieter*



Irgendwann, wo  hab ich doch schon mal was läuten hören:

*Geldwäsche* 

oder ist das eine  andere Kirche? 

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Januar 2004)

In der Kirche heißt das *Klingelbeutel*.

*Geldwäsche* steht im Strafgesetzbuch. Nach der ersten Anklage wegen Geldwäsche, gehen dann die Mitarbeiter der Telkos alle in die Kirche.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2004)

...... und werfen blitzeblanke Münzen in den Klingelbeutel....


Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ... rechnen weiter illegale Dialer ab
> Verbraucherschützer: Nach wie vor Inkasso für dubiose Anbieter[/b]


...man mag es kaum glauben aber z. B. BT (Germany) GmbH, DTMS AG, Colt-Telekom GmbH u.a. natürlich auch.
Der Trik dabei  - es handelt sich um 0190-8er Nummern, deren Inkasso der T-Com unterliegt. Die betroffenen Endkunden wissen oftmals nichts von einer RegTP oder einem entsprechenden Gesetz. Aus diesem Grund werden Widersprüche bei der T-Com oft halbherzig von unerfahrenen oder gar unmotivierten Mitarbeitern abgearbeitet. Ausgebucht wird dann in den meisten Fällen zuerst auf Wiedervorlage und dann gleich ab zu Seiler und Co. Man macht sich vorwiegend nur bei ordentlichen Widersprüchen die Arbeit, die Konformität der Forderung anhand der RegTP-Dialerdatenbank zu prüfen.

Nächstes Problem ist die Verwendung der Nummern - eine 0190-8 er Nummer, die eigentlich für Sprachtelefonie angemietet wurde, wird plötzlich in Dialer eingebaut. Und wer hindert den Anwender daran, auch eine 0190-0er Nummer zu laden? Den Reseller interessiert es erst bei Anfragen aufgrund Beschwerden bei der RegTP. Es fragt sich nur, wann kommen die ersten Sanktionen, wieviele Beschwerden braucht es eigentlich und von wem?

Ein weiterers Kuriosum - da geht z. B. die niederländische Internet Clearing B.V. daher, nimmt so mir nichts dir nichts eine Nummer der In-telegence und dialert fröhlich mit Scriptsteuerungen los. Auf klitzekleine Anfrage wurde mir In-telegenterweise bestätigt, dass sich der Betroffene User an die Holländer wenden soll (auch eine Möglichkeit, ein Gesetz zu lesen (von hinten))- na da frag´ ich mich schon, wo lem war denn eigentlich?

Sind unseren regulierenden Tigern in Bonn und Meschede noch keine Zähne gewachsen? Insbesondere die Dialerbedrohung aus dem Ausland nimmt seit neuestem wieder vermehrt zu. Plötzlich spielt Crosskirk wieder mit und TTW hat offensichtlich auch einen sicheren Hafen gefunden. Meinem Erachten nach kann das nächstens noch heiter werden.

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2004)

> Meinem Erachten nach kann das nächstens noch heiter werden.



Na, mal sehen, wer zuletzt lacht...


----------



## Heiko (8 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Na, mal sehen, wer zuletzt lacht...


Wer zuletzt lacht...
...hat den Witz nicht verstanden...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Problem ist die Verwendung der Nummern - eine 0190-8 er Nummer, die eigentlich für Sprachtelefonie angemietet wurde, wird plötzlich in Dialer eingebaut.



Gibt es hierfür irgendwelche Beweise oder handelt es sich hier um die typsichen Computerbetrugs-"Ich weiss doch alles"-Annahmen"?

Michael


----------



## sascha (9 Januar 2004)

> Gibt es hierfür irgendwelche Beweise



Ja. Zumindest für die Tatsache, dass 0190-Nummern auch weiterhin für Dialer "zweckentfremdet" werden. Aber diese Screenshots gehören in erster Linie nicht ins Forum, sondern dorthin, wo man auch die entsprechenden Sanktionen verhängen kann. Und das ist bereits geschehen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...die typsichen Computerbetrugs-"Ich weiss doch alles"-Annahmen"?
> 
> Michael


Hallo Michael, das sind keine Annahmen sondern real existierende Fakten. Oder wie würdest Du die Telefonrechnungen zahlreicher Endkunden bezeichnen, die derartige, strittige Mehrwertverbindungen aufweisen? Die Verfolgung der entsprechenden Dialer an den Rechnern und die Recherche der Nummernanwendung ergab schließlich das o. g. Ergebnis. Und um konkreter zu werden - z. B. die Anwendung der DTMS Nr. 0190826921 und die T-Com Nr. 0190880460, beide am 06.10.03 sowie die In-telegence Nr. 0190069565 am 13.10.03. Also ich gebe zu, nicht alles zu wissen. Aber eines weiss ich lt. RegTP schon - hier besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch ggü. dem Endkunden.

Im Übrigen, finde ich es ziemlich unfreundlich, wenn ein Gast seine Gaststätte mit "typisch Gelaber" abqualifiziert. Hier ist bekanntlich jeder Beitrag willkommen, sei er sub- oder objektiver Natur.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Und um konkreter zu werden - z. B. die Anwendung der DTMS Nr. 0190826921 und die T-Com Nr. 0190880460, beide am 06.10.03 sowie die In-telegence Nr. 0190069565 am 13.10.03. Also ich gebe zu, nicht alles zu wissen. Aber eines weiss ich lt. RegTP schon - hier besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch ggü. dem Endkunden.



Die 0900-9 um die es in den Berichten ging, wurde doch erst Mitte Dezember eingeführt. Wie kann es sein, dass Du dann vom 13.10.03 und vom 06.10.03 sprichst?




> Im Übrigen, finde ich es ziemlich unfreundlich, wenn ein Gast seine Gaststätte mit "typisch Gelaber" abqualifiziert. Hier ist bekanntlich jeder Beitrag willkommen, sei er sub- oder objektiver Natur.



Diesen Ausdruck hast Du gewählt, ich habe nur nachgefragt. Wenn man etwas derartig Schwerwiegendes behauptet (und dies zutreffend sein sollte und dann auch entsprechend schwere Sanktionen verhängt werden sollten), muss man sich auch derartige Nachfragen gefallen lassen.

Ich frage mich auch wie es möglich sein kann, dass die Verbraucher schon heute, am  9. Januar 2004, Rechnungen über den Zeitraum ab dem 15.12. erhalten haben. In dem Bericht von Sascha

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1811416

heisst es auch:



> Diese formalen Voraussetzungen würden von den Telekommunikationsfirmen bei der Rechnungsstellung jedoch nicht unbedingt geprüft, berichten die Kieler Verbraucherschützer. Einwände der Betroffenen gegen die Dialer-Beträge würden mit dem Hinweis abgewiegelt, diese müssten sich an den Dienstanbieter wenden. Gängig seien auch allgemein gehaltene, computergenerierte Formschreiben als Antwort auf Protestschreiben.



Wie haut das denn hin? Die Forderungen sind ja frühestens zum 15.12.2003 entstanden? Wie können die schon jetzt schon auf einer Telefonrechnung auftauchen und die Verbraucher Einwendungen gemacht haben und zudem noch Antworten erhalten haben, wobei doch häufig sich die Netz-Betreiber mit ihren Antworten Zeit lassen. Müsste ein solcher Missbrauch nicht erst frühestens Ende Januar bekannt werden können, aus abrechnungstechnischen Gründen?

In dem Artikel von Sascha 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1811416

steht auch, dass GN einen anderen Anbieter wegen Weiterbenutzung abgemahnt hat. Hat jemand diese Entscheidung vorliegen? Hat jemand die Angaben von GN nachgeprüft? 

Ich höre die Nachtigall trapsen, wenn da zuerst kein Aktenzeichen genannt wurde.

Michael


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es sein, dass Du dann vom 13.10.03 und vom 06.10.03 sprichst?


@Michael, in meinem Beitrg von gestern habe ich mir erlaubt, den von Heiko angefangenen Faden weiter zu spinnen. Das Problem ist allgegenwärtig - neben den 09009er Einwahlen wird es auch weiterhin die 0190er Sessions geben und hier gilt es mit einer konstruktiven Diskussion den Betroffenen etwas "Erfahrungsbeistand" bei der Bewältigung ihrer Widerspruchsmöglichkeiten zu bieten.


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit dürfte Deine 1. Frage ausreichend beantwortet sein. Den Rest übernehmen sicherlich Sascha und die anderen, so sie an der Diskussion interessiert sind. Schade ist nur, dass dadurch wieder ein Thema zerpflückt wird.


----------



## Counselor (9 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand diese Entscheidung vorliegen? Hat jemand die Angaben von GN nachgeprüft?
> 
> Ich höre die Nachtigall trapsen, wenn da zuerst kein Aktenzeichen genannt wurde.
> 
> Michael



Bevor du weiter Vögel trapsen hörst:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34615#34615

Das Urteil kannst du beim LG Dortmund anfordern.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Gibt es hierfür irgendwelche Beweise
> 
> 
> 
> Aber diese Screenshots gehören in erster Linie nicht ins Forum, sondern dorthin, wo man auch die entsprechenden Sanktionen verhängen kann. Und das ist bereits geschehen...



Ja wohin soll man denn alles schicken und v.a. was, wenn man immer noch nicht genau weiß, was denn interessant wäre?! Natürlich könnte man alle Seltsamkeiten der Reihe nach posten und die Reaktionen anschauen, aber was sollen denn "entsprechende Sanktionen" sein. Die einzige "entsprechende Sanktion" für viele unrechtmäßig entstandene Forderungen wäre ein Interview mit Sascha in den Börsennews kurz vor der Tagesschau  mit dem Inhalt, dass diese und jene Unrechtmäßigkeit bei dieser und jener Firma aufgetaucht ist und dass der Großteil dieser Rechnungen aufgrund dieser oder jener Technik möglich wurde und nicht aufgrund einer tatsächlichen Einwahl. Vielleicht sollte man das mal anregen bei den vielen tollen Bundesstellen, die ja immer schön brav empfehlen, sich an diese Foren zu wenden, statt das Übel bei der Wurzel zu packen...

Und um vor lauter Wutgeschnaufe noch etwas sachliches zu sagen: Warum ist "Internet Clearing" holländisch? Die Verantwortlichen sitzen doch bei uns im Ruhrpott!? Oder hat es da erst einen Wechsel gegeben?!


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2004)

Irgendwie entzieht sich mir, was der "völlig anonyme Gast" sagen will  :gruebel: 

Könnte er etwas sachlicher werden und vor allem etwas deutlicher. Wenn es Informationen sind 
die nicht öffentlich gepostet werden können,sollen,dürfen, steht jederzeit der Weg der 
PN (nach Anmeldung) frei.

"Dunkel war´s, der Mond schien helle...." 
cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist "Internet Clearing" holländisch? Die Verantwortlichen sitzen doch bei uns im Ruhrpott!? Oder hat es da erst einen Wechsel gegeben?!


Hiermit entziehe ich mich mal wieder der Diskussion - denn auf falsche oder besser nicht ganz richtige Meldungen dieser Art kann ich nicht antworten. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie entzieht sich mir, was der "völlig anonyme Gast" sagen will  :gruebel:
> 
> Könnte er etwas sachlicher werden und vor allem etwas deutlicher. [...] cp




Für die Unsachlichkeit bittet der "völlig anonyme Gast" um Verzeihung. Zur Deutlichkeit:
Es gibt Leute, die zahlen ihre überhöhten Telefonrechnungen. Dabei ist jeder Euro zu viel, wenn die Forderung nicht berechtigt ist. Ich brauche hier ja nicht zu sagen, wie gebetsmühlenartig alle "auf normalem Wege" erreichbaren Beteiligten reagieren. Selbst Internet Clearing argumentiert in Fällen, die mir, nach dem was ich hier so gelesen habe, völlig illegal erscheinen, mit der Seriösität irgendwelcher verisign-Zertifikate und stellt sich taub (Tenor: "Die Forderungen sind berechtigt, basta").
Das habe ich gemeint.
Meine Idee, Sascha in die Tagesschau zu schicken, war nur eine in der Wut entstandene Spontanidee. Aber es gibt doch sicher viele Leute hier mit Kontakten zu den Medien. Warum verkündet nicht ein Sprecher der Bundesregierung, dass Dialereinwahlen IN JEDEM FALLE erst einmal gaaaanz genau geprüft werden müssen. Ich kann den Anteil derer nur schwer einschätzen, die sich eben NIE mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben, bis es ihnen das erste Mal passiert. Erst recht kenne ich nicht den Anteil derer, die letztlich doch zahlen. Weil es eben heisst "Die kriegt eh keiner, die sitzen doch in Nauru". 

Damit zurück zu dem, in diesem thread off-topic-Thema Internet Clearing. Bei der RegTP steht als ladungsfähige Adresse eine deutsche Adresse. Also gibt es einen deutschen Verantwortlichen aus Ruhrpott Mitte. Das ist ja wohl unbestritten und daher hat es mich verwundert, dass immer von einer holländischen Firma die Rede ist. Dass die in Holland registriert sind, hat mir ein Blick ins Handelsregister der Niederlande schon eröffnet. Übrigens eine tolle Suchmaschine... 

Da habe ich mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Nun doch nochmal - der in Deutschland dürfte wohl ein Kunde oder Werbepartner der Niederländer sein. Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass der durch ihn angewendete Dialer oder die Anwendung (der Content) als solches Missbrauch in sich bergen, dann melde die Sache unter Benennung der Zielrufnummer (wahrscheinlich eine 0900er) der RegTP (Beschwerdestelle gemäß www.regtp.de). Du erhälst insbesondere dann eine zügige Antwort, wenn Dir auch einen Schaden entstanden ist - Telefonabrechnung mit EVN beilegen und möglichst die Website benennen.

Viel Glück weiterhin und berichte ruhig hier weiter, wie Deine Sache gelaufen ist. Außerdem - nur die wenigsten registrierten Dialer wurden bei der RegTP auch einer Prüfung unterzogen. Diese Prüfung erfolgt zumeist erst dann, wenn eine Beschwerde eingeht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2004)

Ok, ich werde mir in diese Richtung Gedanken machen. Aber es scheint doch keine tolle Neuigkeit zu sein, dass internet clearing über in-telegence Mehrwertverbindungen abrechnet, deren Entstehung äußerst zweifelhaft ist. Und es gibt immer mehr Urteile, dass die Firmen wie in-telegence, die sich selbst auf eine Stufe mit arcor und telekom stellen, mit verantwortlich sind für solche Sachen. Und dann ist internet clearing fast nicht mehr off topic, wenn ich mir den Anfang des threads anschaue.
Für mich ist das Thema der Mithaftung der Telkos spannend. Denn wenn jemand seine Rechnung bezahlt, die er nicht hätte bezahlen müssen, hat er ein Rechtsgeschäft mit den Telkos, die auf der Rechnung stehen. Und wenn da was nicht legal gelaufen ist, haftet doch das Telekommunikationsunternehmen - egal, was die im Moment zu diesem Thema schreiben. Wie man dieses Vorgehen bezeichnen sollte, weiß ich nicht. Manche nennen es "Geldwäsche"


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann es immer wieder nur runterbeten - wenn ein User, ob als Geschädigter oder lediglich Interessierter, einen Dialer oder eine Website mit einem Verbindungsprogramm feststellt bzw. damit konfrontiert ist, der/das für den Einsatz am deutschen Markt bestimmt ist, dann ist in allerster Linie die RegTP von den verfügbaren Daten zu unterrichten. Der Beschwerdeweg ist derzeit die wohl richtige Art und Weise den Untrieben entgegen zu wirken.
> Z. B. von einem Reseller wurde mir vergangene Woche erklärt, dass man gegen die missbräuchliche Verwendung seiner Nummer erst Gegenmaßnahmen ergreift (z. B. Abmahnung des Anwenders oder Abschaltung), wenn eine entsprechende Aufforderung durch die RegTP bei ihm eingeht.


Die von Dir angesprochene Geldwäsche braucht bestimmte Tatbestandsmerkmale, die nicht zwingend eintreten, nur weil ein Dialer nicht gesetzeskonform ist. Zum einen braucht es eine Vortat mit einer s. g. "Katalogstraftat" und diese muss auch besweisbar sein. Andererseits muss das Unternehmen, dass da mitmischt Kenntnis von dieser Vortat (Betrug/Computerbetrug) haben. Letztlich braucht es dann noch den Vorsatz (z. B. die Bereicherungsabsicht) des Telkos, um mittels seines unlauter arbeitenden Kunden, an das Geld des Endkunden zu gelangen.
Ich hoffe, ich habe das hier relativ plausibel und allgemeinverständlich rüber gebracht - die "Geldwäsche" zu unterstellen und vorallem zu beweisen ist gar nicht so einfach.

Sollte mir ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, dann nehme ich gern eine Berichtigung dieses Beitrages von unseren Rechtsgelehrten auf.


----------



## Veruschka (10 Januar 2004)

*Geldwäsche*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits muss das Unternehmen, dass da mitmischt Kenntnis von dieser Vortat (Betrug/Computerbetrug) haben. Letztlich braucht es dann noch den Vorsatz (z. B. die Bereicherungsabsicht) des Telkos, um mittels seines unlauter arbeitenden Kunden, an das Geld des Endkunden zu gelangen.





			
				§261 StGB Absatz 5  schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in den Fällen des Absatzes 1 oder 2 *
> leichtfertig nicht erkennt,* daß der Gegenstand aus einer in Absatz 1 genannten rechtswidrigen Tat herrührt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Nix mit  keine Kenntnis oder Vorsatz.   

Grüsse aus dem Balkan
Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2004)

@veruschka

Muss ich Geschädigter sein, um aufgrund des von Dir genannten Paragraphen Anzeige erstatten zu können?


----------



## johinos (10 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich Geschädigter sein, um aufgrund des von Dir genannten Paragraphen Anzeige erstatten zu können?


 Anzeige erstatten oder vorsichtiger formuliert "die Staatsanwaltschaft um Überprüfung des Sachverhaltes in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht bitten" kann jeder. Es hakt aber doch wohl am Grunddelikt Betrug oder Computerbetrug, der müsste gewerbs- oder bandenmäßig begangen worden sein. Und da gibt's ja noch nicht so viele Strafurteile.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Nun doch nochmal - der in Deutschland dürfte wohl ein Kunde oder Werbepartner der Niederländer sein.



"Der Deutsche" ist Geschäftsführer von TSCash GmbH (gewesen???). Jetzt schau Dir mal das mitgeschickte Bild an: Es stammt von gut-kochen-info und wurde gestern erstellt. Da steht auf dem Bild zum Beispiel zu dem Satz "klicken sie bei Sicherheitsabfrage auf ja" eindeutig "Dieses Zertifikat wurde ausgestellt auf TSCash GmbH (das ist das kleine Bild)". Die Seite ist registriert auf unsere lieben holländischen Freunde und im Impressum steht ein polnischer Name und eine polnische Adresse mit den Initialen GB. GB Internet ist in Holland registriert mt der gleichen Postanschrift wie Internet Clearing - Koopmanslaan 3. Das Sicherheitszertifikat, das abgefragt wird, ist ausgestellt auf "Internet Clearing". Bisschen viel für Zufall, oder??? Und noch eine Frage: ist das Zertifikat für Internet Clearing eigentlich abgelaufen??? (siehe Bild)


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bisschen viel für Zufall, oder???


Wieso Zufall, das passt doch alles gut zusammen! Habe mir die Site mal angeguckt und auch das Impressum  - im Gegensatz zu P. H. habe ich an Ausländern nichts auszusetzen, doch bei der ehemaligen Volksrepublik Polen (Tschecht!) fällt mir immer irgendwas mit Autos oder andere blöde Witze ein.
Den Dialer habe ich nicht gestartet und auch das Zertifikat nicht bestätigt. Für solche plumpen Spielchen ist mir meine Kiste zu schade.

Michael, jetzt gehe halt her und melde die Site mit Deinen Erkenntnissen an die RegTP - die werden Dir mit Sicherheit eine entsprechende Antwort zukommen lassen. Es scheint Dich sehr zu interessieren, also ziehe die Sache bittschön auch selbst durch - ich habe keinen Bock darauf und jemand anderes wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht tun. Außerdem hattest Du den Stein des Anstoßes ins Rollen gebracht. Also, wenn es Dir ernst ist, dann engagiere Dich für die Gesellschaft und poste das Ergebnis. Zumindest von mir wird Dir zum Abschluss des Themas eine Lobeshymne sicher sein.


----------

